# Horse Antsy at Shows



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Is your horse new to showing? How old is he? It's very common for less experienced horses to be a little overwhelmed by a show atmosphere. After all, there are tons of new people, horses, sounds, smells, etc. You also mention that you get excited to go to shows. Does that translate to nervousness? If so, your horse may be picking up on that as well. I have been showing green horses (new to both riding and showing) the past couple years and I've found it really effective to give them a bit of time to settle in after unloading (first things first - they gotta pee on the fresh shavings in their stall ), and then making them _work_, both on the ground and under saddle. I find that it helps take their mind off of their surroundings and puts their focus on me. I'll ask for the same things I do at home, even if we're not showing at that level, like pivots or leg yielding, etc. No need to run them into the ground, just get their feet moving and their mind thinking instead of reacting.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ Ditto.

I sounds like he is new to showing? It is going to take some time before he settles down in a show environment -- it might even be a YEAR of showing before it becomes "ho-hum" routine for him. Just be patient with him!


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

I've found that the cure for this is wet saddle blankets and lots of time at shows. Even if you aren't entered in classes take him anyway. Tie him to the tariler, ride him in warm up. Make it normal for him to go to oother places, and soon he'll be as good at a show as he is at home.
Good luck


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes he is somewhat new to showing. I showed him maybe 5 times last year and once this year. He came into showing late in life (he's almost 12), but I wouldn't be surprised at all if his previous owners had taken him different places like shows. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

We always used to have a routine down for shows. 

1. Arrive hours early or the day before if possible.
2. Longe. Get the willies out. If they buck, make them push past it and work. If they are looking around, make them push past it and work. Once the horse is focused on you and asking you "what next?" then be done.
3. Ground control. Get those feet moving. Take them into the arena, introduce them to the scary things, make sure they work if they lose focus on you.
4. Preparative riding warm-up. Incorporating your ground control by riding. Hip-disengagements, pivots, circles, changes of directions, until your horse is soft in the face and focused.
5. Finishing. Prepping your horse by working it for the class.

Work work work work work. That's all I can say! Good luck!


----------

